# SRL now sells the Denver stations



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

SRL now sells the Denver stations on 4dtv. 
The prices are very reasonable. The channels 
are only sold as a package. There is now 8 Denver 
stations available.

Prices:

$8.99 1 MO 
$24.99 3 MOS 
$41.99 6 MOS 
$74.99 12 MOS

Channels:

KBDI (PBS) W1-506 
KCNC (CBS) W1-503 
KDVR (FOX) W1-501 
KMGH (ABC) W1-505 
KRMA (PBS) W1-500 
KTVD (UPN) W1-507 
KUSA (NBC) W1-504 
KWGN (WB) W1-502

Please note that W1-500 is currently having some problems.

http://www.programming-center.net/


----------

